# Baby making machines!!



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay! I have tried to be accommodating and patient with this couple but they are taking advantage of my good nature!! lol

Yeah, I know, they are wild animals.

I'm wondering where I can get fake eggs and how I go about switching them. Would I find them in a pet store? How soon do I have to switch them before I am throwing out little babies. This is stressful being a bird guardian! This couple has had two who are now teens and sticking around and there are two more about a month old and now she is laying down in the old nest again. I imagine that means she is going to lay some eggs soon. 

Sorry if I use the wrong terminology.

I have 6 I don't want 8 or 9. That's getting close to my landlord calling in someone to exterminate and I don't want that or I may get evicted since I have fed them. 

Please, any help would be appreciated.

*****OKAY The mom just laid an egg! Seriously! Can I take it out and throw it out or is that wrong to do?????******


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Remove the egg on the first day it's layed and switch with similarly sized craft eggs (wood or ceramic--let warm in your pocket if ceramic). If you don't know how long it's been, be sure to candle-light the egg before tossing it--after a bit of incubation the baby starts growing. 

(note, the guide below was made for chickens--who develop much more slowly)
http://shilala.homestead.com/candling.html

Oh, and it's easy to candle with a flashlight if you're careful--you don't need a fancy setup.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Libis!!

Can I remove the egg and not replace it with anything? It was layed maybe 2 hours ago. 
I would let it stay but the oldest babies haven't left and the other ones are still in nest. I'm in a highrise apartment.
I think if I take it I will get bad juju. I don't know what to do. Maybe I will just leave it as I don't have any fake eggs.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It's best to replace it. They usually lay two, and when the eggs disappear without replacement they often try to lay again early. This is hard on the hen, as she will use up a lot of calcium and other nutrients making more eggs right away. 

Do you have any similarly sized rocks? Some people have had success with those.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

She layed two the first time and then three but one egg didn't make it. Now this one and counting. lol Hopefully just the one.
I don't have any rocks or anything of the same size. I guess maybe I will let this batch join us and in the mean time try and get to a pet store or something for fake eggs so I am prepared. I wish I could slip some birth control out there because otherwise I like watching them and I don't even mind cleaning up the mess!

Thank-you Libis. I may harass you again with the next bunch I guess.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Smirky said:


> She layed two the first time and then three but one egg didn't make it. Now this one and counting. lol Hopefully just the one.
> I don't have any rocks or anything of the same size. I guess maybe I will let this batch join us and in the mean time try and get to a pet store or something for fake eggs so I am prepared. I wish I could slip some birth control out there because otherwise I like watching them and I don't even mind cleaning up the mess!
> 
> Thank-you Libis. I may harass you again with the next bunch I guess.


You know, for my doves I tried looking at pet stores and the like, but the best I could find wound up being Hobby Lobby. Too bad it's not Easter season anymore. You can also get them on some of the pigeon hobbiest websites. 

Assume that there will be at least two.  It's really easy to miss the second one. 

Yeah, don't hesitate to harass lol. I just had a learning experience in the last month with not getting the eggs switched out in time--(but it's ok, I got some gorgeous baby doves out of it.  ) http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/removing-fake-eggs-from-ringneck-dove-nest-52214.html


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh okay, that's good to know. I am sure I could find something in a craft store that would do the trick. Thanks I never even thought of looking there. I tried to look at a dollar store but all I found were Kinder surprise sized eggs. lol 

That's funny that your doves were so agitated when you put in the different eggs and then removed them but yet your other doves were not! lol Were they first time parents compared to the others?

I like doves, they are pretty.

I can't believe how attached I am to these pigeons! lol One of the teenagers was gone for quite awhile and I was sure she had met with something bad. I was so worried until she came back home.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Smirky said:


> Oh okay, that's good to know. I am sure I could find something in a craft store that would do the trick. Thanks I never even thought of looking there. I tried to look at a dollar store but all I found were Kinder surprise sized eggs. lol


Yeah, it's awesome how much people use "eggs" to decorate with. The real trick is finding something in between chicken and robin sized. lol. 



Smirky said:


> That's funny that your doves were so agitated when you put in the different eggs and then removed them but yet your other doves were not! lol Were they first time parents compared to the others?


The only ones I switch are my ringnecks, since they're a mated pair. The diamonds are both female so they get to keep any eggs they want to till they get bored or accidentally break them. 
My ringneck hen gets really agitated, while my ringneck cock will let me lift him up all of the way off the nest and take the eggs/babies without even a dirty look. lol.  I guess they balance each other as a couple lol. The ringnecks are first time parents right now. The diamonds have never had babies, but have sat on lots and lots of eggs. 



Smirky said:


> I like doves, they are pretty.


 Yeah, I've had a great time watching them--it's really relaxing especially when there's a big test coming up or stress at work. 



Smirky said:


> I can't believe how attached I am to these pigeons! lol One of the teenagers was gone for quite awhile and I was sure she had met with something bad. I was so worried until she came back home.


I know--they just turn into your babies, huh? I keep catching myself baby talking to the doves. Edmund likes to be whistled to as well, but I couldn't bear to do that anymore once he started trying to imitate it. He just seemed disappointed when he couldn't do it. :3
The only thing I wish is that they were a bit cuddlier--but I understand that they like their space.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm afraid of birds normally and I have gotten pretty close to these ones. They all have names. That should have been a clue that I was getting to attached right there. lol 

I wanted to get a cockatoo but because they live so long I keep thinking what if I croak. lol I had a friend with a friend who was selling her cockatoo and I wanted to buy her because the girl didn't take good care of her. It was the first bird I touched and she would open her wings and let you scratch her little featherless body. She was sold before I could save her. Anyway, I could see myself loving my own bird.

Edmund sounds cute. Cuddley would be good. 

Well thank-you so much for the information and the chat. I'm sure I will be back as all my posts seem to be panicking posts...first time bird mama here. Have yourself a good night and weekend, long weekend in the US, yes? Enjoy!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Smirky said:


> I'm afraid of birds normally and I have gotten pretty close to these ones. They all have names. That should have been a clue that I was getting to attached right there. lol


I have a friend who is also scared of birds, but babysits for me (in trade I babysit her froggies). She also spent some time in a high school paraprofessional job that landed her in a penguin exibit. My birds helped, though the nippy penguins may have slowed things a bit. Edmund really loves her too. He lets her pet him--which he won't let me do since he's spoiled rotten and knows he can get his way and stay on the bookshelf or mess with my books. 



Smirky said:


> I wanted to get a cockatoo but because they live so long I keep thinking what if I croak. lol I had a friend with a friend who was selling her cockatoo and I wanted to buy her because the girl didn't take good care of her. It was the first bird I touched and she would open her wings and let you scratch her little featherless body. She was sold before I could save her. Anyway, I could see myself loving my own bird.


Cockatoos are very loud (enough to make me sick to my stomach at times) and challenging for a first time parrot parent. It may also cause problems if you are in an apartment ever. Some of them are absolute dolls, but they are a lot of bird to take on. You might try a budgie. My first bird when I was a little girl was a budgie, and if you find a good, responsible breeder you can get an absolute sweetie. They can be a bit naughty, but are pretty sweet too. 

Parrots tend to be a bit more cuddly than my doves. I know some people have had pigeons and doves who were cuddly though. I think they just vary a lot in personality. 



Smirky said:


> Edmund sounds cute. Cuddley would be good.


 My little sis's parakeet (budgie) is a cuddler. She does need space once in a while though. It's all about having a routine just like a 2 year old little kid.  She loves to sit on our shoulders and preen our hair. 
I'm hoping that whichever of my baby doves that I get to keep decides to have a cuddly personality.  



Smirky said:


> Well thank-you so much for the information and the chat. I'm sure I will be back as all my posts seem to be panicking posts...first time bird mama here. Have yourself a good night and weekend, long weekend in the US, yes? Enjoy!


Thank you! I know how it feels, my birds had babies all of the sudden and every new step I'm panicking too. I grew up with parrots, but never babies. lol. 
Have a great weekend too!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

soooo, they mustve liked your re-decorating of their appartment 
If you cant find any fake eggs, you can remove the egg as soon as its laid, hard bouil it ( like a normal chicken egg) then replace it back in the nest when cool. (mark it so you know which one youve done lol) then when it lays the second, do the same thing.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

LIBIS



Libis said:


> I have a friend who is also scared of birds, but babysits for me (in trade I babysit her froggies). She also spent some time in a high school paraprofessional job that landed her in a penguin exibit. My birds helped, though the nippy penguins may have slowed things a bit. Edmund really loves her too. He lets her pet him--which he won't let me do since he's spoiled rotten and knows he can get his way and stay on the bookshelf or mess with my books.


lol That's funny. I love their little separate personalities. Edmund sounds like a little brat (in a good way). My cat knows when I go into shower it's a free for all on what he wants to do. Thankfully he is getting to old to bother anymore. 




Libis said:


> Cockatoos are very loud (enough to make me sick to my stomach at times) and challenging for a first time parrot parent. It may also cause problems if you are in an apartment ever. Some of them are absolute dolls, but they are a lot of bird to take on. You might try a budgie. My first bird when I was a little girl was a budgie, and if you find a good, responsible breeder you can get an absolute sweetie. They can be a bit naughty, but are pretty sweet too.


Oh! I was in a pet store and one of those Mackaws (I think? The blue/yellow/red massive birds) squawked and ahhh what a noise! You would definitely need a large house for a bird like that, where it could be in one area and squawk all it wanted without driving someone batty. I suppose a cockatoo could get loud too (not as loud), I am in an apartment so my neighbours would not be pleased. lol I think budgies are cute but I would want something I could teach a lot of things. a crow would be cool. None of these things are ever going to happen, just pipe dreams lol




Libis said:


> Parrots tend to be a bit more cuddly than my doves. I know some people have had pigeons and doves who were cuddly though. I think they just vary a lot in personality.


Yes I agree it just depends on the personality.



Libis said:


> My little sis's parakeet (budgie) is a cuddler. She does need space once in a while though. It's all about having a routine just like a 2 year old little kid.  She loves to sit on our shoulders and preen our hair.
> I'm hoping that whichever of my baby doves that I get to keep decides to have a cuddly personality.
> 
> Thank you! I know how it feels, my birds had babies all of the sudden and every new step I'm panicking too. I grew up with parrots, but never babies. lol.
> Have a great weekend too!


Aww cute. I think I would be a bit panicky if a bird was that close to my face. I was bitten by some kind of small baby parrot when I was in the pet store. lol I was 10 seconds away from doing the hand flick to get it off my finger but it realized it wasn't going to get through my finger I think. That was just a baby! I can't imagine! Ugh a Mackaw! Yeeesh. I think that's what scares me the most. If they were cuddly with pug noses I would be just fine. lol That was my own fault though because I didn't realize she wasn't paying attention and I startled her. 
As of this morning the mama has sat on her nest and not left so I think she dropped the other egg if there is one. It was weird though because she left that first egg for a good hour and a half and I thought they had to stay warm? Does that mean it might not hatch?

Enjoy your weekend

QUAZAR



Quazar said:


> soooo, they mustve liked your re-decorating of their appartment
> If you cant find any fake eggs, you can remove the egg as soon as its laid, hard bouil it ( like a normal chicken egg) then replace it back in the nest when cool. (mark it so you know which one youve done lol) then when it lays the second, do the same thing.


I'm sure it was because of my decorating. I mean really, who could resist such class.
That's a good idea too, I'm not sure I could do it though! It's been a day now since she laid that egg. lol I have a feeling I am going to have a flock. 
I was thinking of replacing it with chocolate easter eggs but that might traumatize her. lol Maybe a Kinder Surprise inner egg if I could glue it together on the inside? I will see what I can find at the craft store ( I totally just wrote liquor store by accident, apparently it's stressing me out! lol)
I should pick up a "Book of names" too if I am not going to get the nerve to do something about this!
Have a good weekend.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Smirky said:


> lol That's funny. I love their little separate personalities. Edmund sounds like a little brat (in a good way). My cat knows when I go into shower it's a free for all on what he wants to do. Thankfully he is getting to old to bother anymore.


Yeah, he is kind of a brat. lol.  



Smirky said:


> Oh! I was in a pet store and one of those Mackaws (I think? The blue/yellow/red massive birds) squawked and ahhh what a noise! You would definitely need a large house for a bird like that, where it could be in one area and squawk all it wanted without driving someone batty. I suppose a cockatoo could get loud too (not as loud), I am in an apartment so my neighbours would not be pleased. lol I think budgies are cute but I would want something I could teach a lot of things. a crow would be cool. None of these things are ever going to happen, just pipe dreams lol


Budgies can learn to talk and learn tricks and all sorts of things. 

I would love to get a crow too. (It's legal if you get the nonnative pied kind.) But they are a lot of work. It's basically like adopting a little kid--they need that much attention. Crows are some of the most, if not the most, intelligent birds in the world.  http://video.pbs.org/video/1621910826/



Smirky said:


> Aww cute. I think I would be a bit panicky if a bird was that close to my face. I was bitten by some kind of small baby parrot when I was in the pet store. lol I was 10 seconds away from doing the hand flick to get it off my finger but it realized it wasn't going to get through my finger I think. That was just a baby! I can't imagine! Ugh a Mackaw! Yeeesh. I think that's what scares me the most. If they were cuddly with pug noses I would be just fine. lol That was my own fault though because I didn't realize she wasn't paying attention and I startled her.


Well, the smaller parrots can pinch (and keep pinching a while,) but it doesn't really hurt terribly. Larger parrots bite harder but tend to bite once rather than twisting like the small birds. I have seen cockatoos bring blood on each other before--but the bite wasn't a horrible injury. I guess it's just something one has to be ready for the possibility of with a hookbill. Most of the time when a bird feels safe and has a balanced home they don't bite. (There are always exceptions.) Doves and pigeons bite too, but it doesn't hurt. 



Smirky said:


> As of this morning the mama has sat on her nest and not left so I think she dropped the other egg if there is one. It was weird though because she left that first egg for a good hour and a half and I thought they had to stay warm? Does that mean it might not hatch?


The first egg can be left at air temp until the second is laid with no problem. 



Smirky said:


> Enjoy your weekend


You too!


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Something else you could do if you don't want her to have anymore babies is to take the eggs and shake them really hard. I know this sounds cruel but its not cruel if the babies haven't started forming yet. I do this with my chickens when I want to keep them broody but i don't want babies.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Pigeonfan94 said:


> Something else you could do if you don't want her to have anymore babies is to take the eggs and shake them really hard. I know this sounds cruel but its not cruel if the babies haven't started forming yet. I do this with my chickens when I want to keep them broody but i don't want babies.


I don't know if I could do that with a dove egg without breaking it. (I once broke one that lay in the palm of my hand when it bumped my rounded ring...) Are pigeon eggs stronger than those laid by doves?


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

LIBIS

I had no idea that you could teach a budgie to talk! I did know that crows were very brilliant. I tried to watch your video but it won't let me because I am from Canada. I did see a documentary on crows a long time ago and that's how I found out just how smart they are. It's illegal here too own a crow.

lol Well I may have been being a wimp with that little parrot. It just clamped on with it's thick beak and was trying to clamp right through. It drew a bit of blood but it was only painful while it was clamping down. I thought it was going to amputate my pinkie! 

I tried to put up some pictures in an album last night but my computer is slow and I got fed up, so I will try again. 

Mama hasn't stepped off the nest since yesterday so I will be welcoming some more for sure.

Thanks PIGEONFAN94

Ugh, I don't think I could do that either. I would feel like I was doing the "shaken baby syndrome" thing. I know there is nothing really there yet but it would be in the back of my head "what if this is the first pigeon of all times to start to develop way earlier..." lol

I think I am in over my head. Won't the mama want to take a break between some of these little guys? I mean before our winter comes along of course not that that stops her from trying.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Smirky said:


> LIBIS
> I had no idea that you could teach a budgie to talk! I did know that crows were very brilliant. I tried to watch your video but it won't let me because I am from Canada. I did see a documentary on crows a long time ago and that's how I found out just how smart they are. It's illegal here too own a crow.


Yeah, though the budgie will often pick and choose the words and sounds it likes most to imitate, and not necessarily the ones you want to teach it. lol. Ours imitates the sparrows who live outside our window, clicking noises, and the words "hello" and "stupid." *facepalm* Males tend to talk better than females, and some birds are more talented than others.
Here's a good example, though not our bird: 





You might be able to keep a pied crow, since they're not from North America. http://www.danielwalthers.com/crows_desc.html



Smirky said:


> lol Well I may have been being a wimp with that little parrot. It just clamped on with it's thick beak and was trying to clamp right through. It drew a bit of blood but it was only painful while it was clamping down. I thought it was going to amputate my pinkie!


That's ok, sometimes I jump when my ringneck dove hen goes after me, and I've always had birds (she acts so fierce protecting the nest that it makes my self-preservation instincts wake up lol.) 



Smirky said:


> I tried to put up some pictures in an album last night but my computer is slow and I got fed up, so I will try again.


Yeah, I know how that goes. 



Smirky said:


> Mama hasn't stepped off the nest since yesterday so I will be welcoming some more for sure.


I guess that gives you lots of time to find fake eggs for next time lol.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

That's so cool. I did not know budgies could do that. I liked the ping pong ball, that was kind of neat.
lol I hope your budgie doesn't use those words together..."hello stupid!" lol 
My cousins friend had an African Grey that use to sing old McDonald had a farm and it would bark when someone rang the doorbell. I also remember it having quite the dirty mouth. 
I sub to that African Grey Einstein website. Amazing how much she knows.
I also watch a lot of videos on youtube. You can hear the accents in English, Australian etc. birds Which shouldn't be shocking I guess but it's neat. There is this one video of this guys African Grey going off on a swearing rant and his owner can't stop laughing at him and the bird tells him where to go. I would link it but it may not be appropriate. 
Anyway, BLAH. As you can see I like hearing them talk.

I've never seen a Pied Crow before. I'm not sure if it would be okay here or not. I don't have the space inside or outside to own one so that wouldn't be fair. It would be cool though.

Okay, now I have another question. lol Mama is on the nest and dad has been staying away which I have noticed with the last two batches lol he seems to leave her to do her thing only coming back to feed the other babies. My question is, as soon as she hopped on that nest and has not left the teen babies have left my balcony. Have they been kicked out? Left on their own? Will they come back? Would they be sticking together still? I worry.

The other babies have started to walk! 

I also put an old mirror out there and the dad always runs up to it and puffs his chest and coos at himself and paces back and forth. Now he is either challenging the "other" male pigeon he sees or flirting with him like "Oh wow you are HOT check you out"

And I am done babbling.


----------

